# Thunderbrook



## edinburgh75 (3 March 2015)

We have been approached by Thunderbrook to become their Scottish stockist. My question is how many people use their feed?
We are a barefoot livery yard in the early stages of a track system like paddock paradise so the Thunderbrook ethos really suits our business. Just wonder how many others know about them?


----------



## Kallibear (3 March 2015)

I'd feed it if it's local for pick up. I'm thinking of asking my local helpful feed store to get some in


----------



## edinburgh75 (3 March 2015)

They don't really want to use "feed stores" as such it seems, rather to approach their client base who own yards. Where are you based?


----------



## Kallibear (3 March 2015)

edinburgh75 said:



			They don't really want to use "feed stores" as such it seems, rather to approach their client base who own yards. Where are you based?
		
Click to expand...

I'm west Midlothian.  I don't feed at the moment anyways (they're just on adlib haylege) but thought about looking into it when they start working again in the spring (if it ever arrives)


----------



## edinburgh75 (3 March 2015)

We are the same area so if we decide to go ahead then at least it's on your doorstep.


----------

